
major labels: the problem with music - pg
http://www.arancidamoeba.com/mrr/problemwithmusic.html
======
far33d
Steve Albini is the man. A great producer and musician, and his analysis here
is dead on.

------
madanella
A lot like the VC game in many ways.

